# Oklahoma Buck Down Today



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

Filled my Oklahoma tag, Kansas and Texas to go ... KCCO


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good lookin mature buck. Congrats! Very cool rack....any more pics?


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

yea we have him at 7.5 ... he was a little bit bigger last year .. def on the decline ... still a great old buck ... right main beam was 28 inches ... now it's time to work on my clients deer ... hope he gets one of the bigger ones


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats..cool looking antlers


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Way to go


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice ... !!!!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow!! Nice man... I see deer like that in my dreams.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome deer. Where in Oklahoma? I hunt bow hunt some property in southeast OK. KCCO yourself.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome. I will be up there the 28th of this month and for gun season


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

This mine from last year


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice buck- What part of OK?


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks everyone ... we have a lease north of Elk City


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice deer, Congrats!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice buck that needed to be harvested. Congrats.


----------

